

Ask HN: Startup income/expenses software? - webbruce

I'm forming an LLC for my business and I need simple software to keep track of income and expenses.  Do you guys have any recommendations?
======
br0ke
I've been using <http://www.gnucash.org/>

------
nodata
Gnucash or Moneydance.

